# Is my skinny boy getting fat?



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

So since adopting Koda, I have become a little obsessive about his diet and making sure he is a good weight. Well he was weighed about 2 weeks ago and was weighed in at 85.2 lbs, then a week later at ~84 lbs approx. (no, i don't weight him every week, we had an accident involving a lake and a minor corneal scratch and he was weighted then)

When I got him he was 78.9 lbs, so he has but on 5-6 lbs since I got him. My question is, when I got him, he seemed a little skinny to me (like he needed some more muscle). And now he looks a little chunky. I can't seem to find the perfect middle. So now I am asking all of you to put my crazt mind at ease and tell me if my poor boy is be under exercised and over fed, or if he is finally growing (filling) out (in a good way) and getting more muscular.

The week we brought him home: (19 months old)


















About a month after we got him: (20 months old)









Tonight:

I know black dogs don't take pics very well in the house, at night, and never with a flash, but it gives you some idea.


































Anyways. Thanks guys!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He looks fine to me, if you were able to muscle him up a bit, the weight would stay the same just look differently on his body.

I wouldn't let him gain any weight though!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think he looks great. Lose no more, gain no more.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks fine to me too. Beautiful dog.


----------



## ShepherdHeaven (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks great to me much healthier than when you first got him.....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My black boy is getting silver hair behind his legs just like yours.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

He looks very healthy to me !!!
I HAVE TO SAY IT AGAIN YOUR PUPS PROFILE PIC STILL MAKES ME SMILE!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks good 

The rules of thumb are ribs should be easily felt, but not seen. There should be a noticeable tuck to the abdomen viewed from the side, and waist viewed from above.


----------

